# Fxx serie - how to reset system time



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello does anybody know how to reset system time of F-series ? With Rheingold or Tool32 ?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

standa said:


> Hello does anybody know how to reset system time of F-series ? With Rheingold or Tool32 ?


It is not possible with tool32 ir rheingold. What are you trying to do?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Trying to fix errors in communications between ECUs. There are signals and messages which are lost. Emergency call error, DSC communication error etc. Have heard that system time reset can solve it.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

standa said:


> Trying to fix errors in communications between ECUs. There are signals and messages which are lost. Emergency call error, DSC communication error etc. Have heard that system time reset can solve it.


I was talking about dme/dde running hour counter.


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

tool32 and f01.prg should clear your codes - sometime if you code things, errors do pop up, so clear them first and see if they come back.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes thanks. I am working with Rheingold so I do see very well what is happening in car. The wrong coding (or if you enable some functions which car do not have) leads to a mess in communication channels in car. This I have already cleared. But still I have time messages in MOST and in FlexRay which are mostly related to the problem that signal or message is send and is expecting an answer in some time period. Seems that after retrofitting CIC and IHKA High and some dissasembly made on car the system time is not OK.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

With rheingold you can initialize flexray and do something for most-bus. You can find these procedures under service function-menu. Are you sure that your bus-cables and connectors are ok?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> I was talking about dme/dde running hour counter.


  

I can imagine what are you thinking about


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> I can imagine what are you thinking about


:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> I can imagine what are you thinking about





ap90500 said:


> :thumbup:


...the endless pursuit of VMAX removal...


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> ...the endless pursuit of VMAX removal...


We are hard to die :bigpimp:
Now searching is about manipulating MSD87.prg (you know  )

EDIT: Naturally MSD87.prg is for my car


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it would be easier to find the Holy Grail...


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

:angel:
At least we found already the Lost Ark, flashing latest softwares and coding so many hidden functions. Thanks to you and other temple elders :rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha...yes, we know many good things, but still some remain elusive, VMAX being one of them, and Internet-In-Motion another.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> With rheingold you can initialize flexray and do something for most-bus. You can find these procedures under service function-menu. Are you sure that your bus-cables and connectors are ok?


Thats a good question. Checking the lines is always the first what I do, didnt found any interruption, sockets sprayed with "Contactcleaner". As I am nearly daily observing the diagnostic messages the errors are caused probably by some ECU which are not same I-level as car and it can only solve flashing to car I-level = downgrade?

Regarding of flexray, I am not sure. Getting this : ABL CAN/FlexRay system analysis : No message.... and 
ABL CAN/FlexRay system analysis : Interface fault information "Signal Invalid". and this can be relating to system time,:dunno:

But for now I will let it be, because the 6WA is comming and I will try to put it into F25 - will report in thread related for F25 and 6WA...


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*System time - standby battery in ACSM*

Back to this theme - I have found that ACSM module do have a standby battery! For what ? Because of keeping system time alive ?

Will try more with anySW ... also can try to remove this battery from PCB plate and to see what will happend (reset of time and then sync with GPS?)


----------

